# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Thënie ateiste

## Jehonn

Po të them se jemi të dy ateistë. Unë thjesht besoj në një zot më pak se ty. Kur të kuptosh pse ti përjashton tërë zotat e tjerë të mundshëm, atëherë do të kuptosh dhe pse unë përjashtoj tëndin.

— Stivën H. Roberts


Nëse do të më duhej të zgjidhja një fe, Dielli dhënësi i jetës do të ishte zoti im.

— Napoleon Bonapart


Shumica e njerëzve parapëlqejnë më mirë të vdesin se sa të mendojnë; e në fakt ashtu dhe bëjnë.

— Bertrand Rasëll


Shiko njëherë parashikimin e motit para se të lutesh të bjerë shi.

— Mark Tuein



Pra, dhe më e liga e të ligave, vdekja vetë, s'është asgjë për ne, sepse kur ne jemi vdekja s'është dhe kur vdekja është ne s'jemi.

— Epikuri


Nëse 50 milionë njerëz besojnë një absurditet, prapë absurditet mbetet.

— Anatol Frans



Të dashur miq, -- Njeriu e krijoi zotin, jo zoti njeriun. Juaji përgjithmonë, Garibaldi.

— Xhuzepe Garibaldi


Gjithësia nuk u krijua as nga zotat, as nga njeriu, por ka qenë, është e do të jetë prore zjarr i pashuar.



— Herakliti

A mund të jetë dikush shenjtor nëse zoti nuk ekziston? Ky është problemi konkret që kam sot.


— Alber Kamy

Tërë problemi me botën është se idiotët dhe fanatikët janë aq të sigurt ndaj vetes, ndërsa të mençurit plot me dyshime.

— Bertrand Rasëll



Feja është kryevepra e artit të stërvitjes së kafshëve, sepse stërvit njeriun në atë se çfarë duhet të mendojë.

— Artur Shopenauer


Shenjtorët duhen konsideruar gjithnjë fajtorë derisa të provohen të pafajshëm.

— Xhorxh Oruell


Nëse qétë e kuajt do të kishin duar të vizatonin, qétë do të vizatonin zota që ngjajnë me qé dhe kuajt zota që ngjajnë me kuaj.

— Ksenofani


Të arsyetosh me dikë që ka braktisur arsyen, është si t'i japësh mjekim një të vdekuri.

— Tomas Pein


Krejt çka ekziston në gjithësi, është fryt i rastit dhe domosdoshmërisë.

— Demokriti


Gjithçka ka shpjegim natyror. Hëna nuk është perëndi, por shkëmb i madh; dhe dielli një shkëmb i zjarrtë.

— Anaksagora


  Fakti pse bota e lashtë ishte aq e dëlirë, e çelët dhe e paqtë ishte sepse nuk njihte asgjë mbi dy mynxyrat më të mëdha: sifilizin dhe kristianizmin.

— Adolf Hitler 


Nuk flasim për besim nëse themi se dy dhe dy bëjnë katër, as kur themi se toka është e rrumbullakët. Flasim për besim vetëm atëherë kur duam të zëvendësojmë ndjenjat për fakte.

— Bertrand Rasëll


Kleriku i parë ishte mashtruesi i parë që takoi idiotin e parë.

— Volteri


Feja është krijuar nga njeriu për të kontrolluar individët mendjedobët, sepse në kohë mizorish dhe dëshpërimi këta e marrin fuqinë në numër.

— Benito Musolini


Tërë fetë janë themeluar mbi frikën e të shumtëve dhe zgjuarsinë e të paktëve.

— Stendali


Falë zotit jam ateist...

— Salvador Dali


Besimi nuk të jep përgjigje, thjesht të ndalon të bësh pyetje.

— Frater Ravus



Feja konsiderohet prej popullit të rëndomtë si e vërtetë, prej të mençurve si e rremë dhe prej sunduesve si e dobishme.

— Seneka i Riu


O njeri i patru, që nuk bën dot një krimb e megjithatë rri e bën zota me tepricë!

— Mishel de Montein


Feja është nga sendet më të mira për të heshtur popullin e rëndomtë.

— Napoleon Bonapart


Tërë institucionet kombëtare kishtare, qofshin këto hebraike, kristiane a myslimane, s'më duken asgjë më shumë se krijime njerëzore, të ngritura për terrorizimin dhe skllavërimin e njerëzimit, për monopolizimin e pushtetit dhe të fitimit.

— Tomas Pein


N.q.s. zoti foli, përse bota nuk është bindur?

— Përsi Bish Sheli



Frika i solli zotat në botë.

— Petroni

Fakti se një besimtar është më i lumtur se një mendimtar, nuk do të thotë asgjë më shume se fakti që një i dehur është më i lumtur se një njeri i kthjellët.


— Xhorxh Bernard Sho


Këndvështrimi im mbi fenë është si ai i Lukrecit. E konsideroj fenë si një sëmundje të lindur prej frike dhe si një burim mjerimi të parrëfyeshëm për njerëzimin.

— Bertrand Rasëll

Klerikët e dinë që unë e di se ata e dinë se nuk dinë.

— Robert Ingersoll


Duart që ndihmojnë janë fort më mirë se buzët që luten.

— Robert Ingersoll


Me ç'mund të kujtoj, nëpër ungjij nuk ka një fjalë të vetme në lavdërim të inteligjencës.

— Bertrand Rasëll


Ose zoti do ta ndalojë të keqen, por nuk mundet; Ose mundet, por nuk do; Ose as nuk mundet dhe as nuk do. N.q.s. do, por nuk mundet, atëherë është i pazot. N.q.s. mundet, por nuk do, atëherë është dashakeq. Por n.q.s. zoti edhe mundet edhe do ta ndalojë të keqen, atëherë nga vjen e keqja në këtë botë?

— Epikuri



http://ateistet.org/thenie

----------

iliria e para (25-05-2017),*Neteorm* (04-08-2017)

----------


## Dito

Shume te verteta.


*Dito*

----------


## DeuS

O njeri i patru, që nuk bën dot një krimb e megjithatë rri e bën zota me tepricë!Feja konsiderohet prej popullit të rëndomtë si e vërtetë, prej të mençurve si e rremë dhe prej sunduesve si e dobishme.Të arsyetosh me dikë që ka braktisur arsyen, është si t'i japësh mjekim një të vdekuri.Feja është kryevepra e artit të stërvitjes së kafshëve, sepse stërvit njeriun në atë se çfarë duhet të mendojëTërë problemi me botën është se idiotët dhe fanatikët janë aq të sigurt ndaj vetes, ndërsa të mençurit plot me dyshime

----------


## OO7



----------


## Kavir

E njoh fort mirë këtë epope,
e vjetër është dhe na vjen rrotull;
me të e nanurisin, kur ankohet,
foshnjën e madhe që quhet popull.

Hajnrih Hajne.

----------


## derjansi

ma ne fun e postove ni tem te hajrit 

nice

----------


## Marduk

shum thenje t'bukura...por kjo me pelqen me se shumti:

Ose zoti do ta ndalojë të keqen, por nuk mundet; Ose mundet, por nuk do; Ose as nuk mundet dhe as nuk do. N.q.s. do, por nuk mundet, atëherë është i pazot. N.q.s. mundet, por nuk do, atëherë është dashakeq. Por n.q.s. zoti edhe mundet edhe do ta ndalojë të keqen, atëherë nga vjen e keqja në këtë botë?

— Epikuri

----------


## extreme

Besimi nuk të jep përgjigje, thjesht të ndalon të bësh pyetje.

— Frater Ravus


kjo eshte shum se sakt , Besimet fetare veq se mundohen ta limitojn dijen dhe aritjen e njeriut .

----------

iliria e para (25-05-2017)

----------


## Marduk

po kta jan njerzi shum te zgjut Filozofat Ateist...kshtu qe kta besojn vetem logjikes se vet e jo te te marrin pergjigje prej tjerve njerz...kshtu qe kta gjithcka e kan ne logjik dhe me logjiken e vet mendojn, analizojn nje gje pastaj e thojn...per ate quhen Filozofa dhe deri me tash ende nuk ka Filozofa me te fort qe 2000 Vjet dmth kjo i ben me te fortit e botes qe kan qen ndonjeher...

----------


## Homer

Selam Aleykum  :perqeshje: 

*** *Cili eshte dallimi mes realitetit dhe besimit? 
Njeri eshte i prekshem, tjetri i supozuar. *  ( Nuk e di se kush e ka than, thjesht e mbaj mend )

*** *Lutju Zotit por vazhdo te notosh ...* ( Proverb Ruse )

*** *Ferri Krishter, Ferri Pajan, Ferri Islamik, Ferri Hindu, gjithkund vetem zjarr. Ti besosh fese, Zoti qenka mishpjeks.* ( Victor Hugo )

----------

iliria e para (25-05-2017)

----------


## Apollyon

> * Ferri Krishter, Ferri Pajan, Ferri Islamik, Ferri Hindu, gjithkund vetem zjarr. Ti besosh fese, Zoti qenka mishpjeks. ( Victor Hugo )


E forte kjo...

----------


## land

Një Galileo në dymijë vjet mjafton.

 Papa Piu XII


S'ka absurditet, sado i madh qoftë, që të mos t'i ngulitet njeriut fort në kokë, nëse fillon t'ia imponosh atë para moshës 5-vjeçare, duke ia përsëritur vazhdimisht me ton tejet solemn.

 Artur Shopenauer


Besimi është më i thjeshtë se mendimi. Ndaj dhe ka më tepër besimtarë se mendimtarë.


Jepi njeriut një peshk dhe do të ushqehet për një ditë.
Mësoje të peshkojë dhe do të ushqehet për tërë jetën.
Jepi një fe dhe do të vdesë urie duke u lutur për një peshk.


Feja është një pasojë e frikës. Për një pjesë të mirë të historisë njerëzore, ndoshta ka qenë një e keqe e nevojshme, por pse vallë ka qenë më tepër e keqe se sa e nevojshme? A nuk është vrasja e njerëzve në emër të zotit një përkufizim tejet i qëlluar i çmendurisë?

 Arthur Klark


"Unë nuk lutem sepse nuk dua ta mërzis Zotin."


Sa herë që fetarët parashikojnë ditën kur do vijë fundi i botës, "zoti" sikur e shtyn edhe ca, për hajgare...  :pa dhembe: 


Në parajsë, gjithë njerëzit interesantë mungojnë.

 Fridrih Niçe


Një tekst fetar nuk duhet kurrë t'i kalojë tri faqet. Nëse i kalon atëherë fillon e kundërthotë vetveten.


Fetari i vogël iu lut "zotit" për një biçikletë, derisa e kuptoi se feja nuk funksionon në atë mënyrë, kështu që vodhi një biçikletë dhe i kërkoi falje "zotit" për mëkatin...
............................................... :pa dhembe: 


N.q.s. do të mund të arsyetoje dot me fetarët, s'do të kishte më fetarë...

----------


## Fishtani1

_Nëse do të më duhej të zgjidhja një fe, Dielli dhënësi i jetës do të ishte zoti im._
*- Napoleon Bonapart*

_Mjeranët e shkretë i kanë mbushur mendjen vetes se do të jenë të pavdekshëm dhe do të rrojnë në përjetësi, nëse adhurojnë atë sofistin e kryqëzuar e nëse jetojnë sipas ligjeve të tij... e i marrin këto doktrina goja-gojës pa ndonjë provë të qartë. Kështu kur mashtruesit e sharlatanët hyjnë mes tyre, kaplojnë menjëherë pasuri të mëdha duke sunduar mbi këta leshko._
*- Lukiani*

_Kisha thotë se Toka është e rrafshët, por unë e di që është e rrumbullakët, pasi kam parë hijen e saj mbi Hënë e më tepër besim kam tek një hije se sa tek kisha._
*- Magelani*

_Njerëzit i krijojnë zotat sipas vetes, jo vetëm për nga pamja, por edhe për nga mënyra e jetesës._
*- Aristoteli* 

_Kur shoh detarë, njerëz të shkencave natyrore e mendimtarë, njeriu është më i urti mes gjallesave. E kur shoh priftërinj, profetë e shpjegues ëndrrash, asgjë s'më vështirohet më keq se njeriu._
*- Diogjeni*

_Sa i përket fesë, tërë njerëzit pranojnë pa pyetur besimin e të jatit, sipas zakoni, të paaftë për të dalluar të vërtetën nga gënjeshtra._
*- Abdul al Maari*

_Bota mban dy kategori njerëzish: njerëz inteligjentë pa fe dhe njerëz fetarë pa inteligjencë._
*- Abdul al Maari*

_Tërë problemi me botën është se idiotët dhe fanatikët janë aq të sigurt ndaj vetes, ndërsa të mençurit plot me dyshime._
*- Bertrand Rasëll*

_Feja është kryevepra e artit të stërvitjes së kafshëve, sepse stërvit njeriun në atë se çfarë duhet të mendojë._
*- Artur Shopenauer*

_Kleriku i parë ishte mashtruesi i parë që takoi idiotin e parë._
*- Volteri*

_Tërë fetë janë themeluar mbi frikën e të shumtëve dhe zgjuarsinë e të paktëve._
*- Stendali*

_Feja konsiderohet prej popullit të rëndomtë si e vërtetë, prej të mençurve si e rremë dhe prej sunduesve si e dobishme._
*- Seneka i Riu*

_Besim do të thotë të mos duash të mësosh çka është e vërtetë._
*- Fridrih Niçe*

_Feja është nga sendet më të mira për të heshtur popullin e rëndomtë._
*- Napoleon Bonapart*

_Tërë institucionet kombëtare kishtare, qofshin këto hebraike, kristiane a myslimane, s'më duken asgjë më shumë se krijime njerëzore, të ngritura për terrorizimin dhe skllavërimin e njerëzimit, për monopolizimin e pushtetit dhe të fitimit._
*-Tomas Pein*

----------


## Fishtani1

Disa thenje tjera
http://ateistet.org/thenie

Pres me shume postime nga tjeter per thenje anti fe.

----------


## Kinney

> _Nëse do të më duhej të zgjidhja një fe, Dielli dhënësi i jetës do të ishte zoti im._
> *- Napoleon Bonapart*
> 
> _Mjeranët e shkretë i kanë mbushur mendjen vetes se do të jenë të pavdekshëm dhe do të rrojnë në përjetësi, nëse adhurojnë atë sofistin e kryqëzuar e nëse jetojnë sipas ligjeve të tij... e i marrin këto doktrina goja-gojës pa ndonjë provë të qartë. Kështu kur mashtruesit e sharlatanët hyjnë mes tyre, kaplojnë menjëherë pasuri të mëdha duke sunduar mbi këta leshko._
> *- Lukiani*
> 
> _Kisha thotë se Toka është e rrafshët, por unë e di që është e rrumbullakët, pasi kam parë hijen e saj mbi Hënë e më tepër besim kam tek një hije se sa tek kisha._
> *- Magelani*
> 
> ...


tej mase te bukura,
faleminderit qe i solle ketu.

----------


## EuroStar1

_"Pjesëtari i një fisi në Shqipërinë e Veriut në radhë të parë është shqiptar. Ai kurrë s’i ka përvetësuar mësimet e kristianizmit, as ato të islamizmit (flas vetëm për masat). Krishti dhe Muhamedi janë dy "gomerë magjikë" mbinjerëzorë, çdonjërin nga të cilët, po ta zbutësh, mund të bëjë çudira."
— Edit Durham

"Mos u çuditni me kundërshtinë, përplasjet dhe urrejtjen midis këtyre tri feve: judaizmit, krishterimit dhe myslimanizmit. Kundërshtitë e tyre të brendshme ideologjike janë shumë herë më barbare se çdo tjetër. Të gjithë rivendikojnë për veten e tyre dhuratën e perëndisë, të pagabueshmen, uniken, duke i konsideruar të tjerët “dhen flijimi”, ndërsa vetveten shpëtimtarë të perëndisë. Fanatizmi i tyre i drejton drejt veprës që pëlqehet nga zoti i secilit që të të “shpëtojnë” me çdo mënyrë, qoftë dhe me prerje koke!"
— Aristidh Kola

"Edhe sikur të kishte "zot", s'mendoj se do të ishte aq i fiksuar sa të fyhej nga ata që i vënë në dyshim ekzistencën."
— Bertrand Rasëll

"Fetë profetizojnë fundin e botës e mandej punojnë së bashku ta bëjnë realitet."
— Pa emër

"Njeriu gjithnjë kërkon të gjejë shpjegim për gjërat që s'kupton e kur ndodh që s'gjen, e shpik."
— Pa emër

"Hiqi kishës të mrekullishmen, të mbinatyrshem, të pakuptimtën, të paarsyeshmen, të pamundurën, të panjohurën dhe absurden e s'mbetet gjë tjetër."
— Robert Ingersoll

"Tre gjëra që feja i bën shumë mirë: Ndan, kontrollon dhe mashtron njerëzit."
— Pa emër

"Jam poliateist, ka shumë zota ku s'besoj."
— Den Fauts

"Çka pohohet pa prova, mund të rrëzohet pa prova."
— Kristofer Hiçens

"Besimi i verbër është dhurata më ironike që do të mund t'i bëhej "krijuesit" të inteligjencës njerëzore."
— Pa emër_

----------


## EuroStar1

* "Përderisa feja gabon në atë se nga erdhëm, sa mund të dijë se ku po shkojmë?"
— Pa emër

"Për shqiptarin, liria është tejet e vyer. Krishterimi e zhvendos problemin e lirisë në botë të përtejme dhe të pasigurta. Liri do të thotë atje nënshtrim ndaj zotit, siç na tregojnë fletushkat e krishtera. Shqiptarët nuk e kuptojnë këtë dhe më kot do të lodheni t'ua shpjegoni."
— Aristidh Kola

"Fetë orientale karakterizohen nga reja e madhe e zotave hakmarrës e të tmerrshëm, prej të cilëve njeriu është i varur në përjetësi. Njerëzit atje janë të detyruar të kërkojnë mëshirën e shpirtmadhësisë së zotit, nën hijen e shpatës së tij, së cilës nuk i shpëton dot askush."
— Aristidh Kola

"Feja e krishterë, myslimane, judaike, madje dhe ajo indiane, bazohen në ideologjinë e mëshirës. Mendoj se mëshira është alfa dhe omega e feve me prejardhje judaike. I luten me përulësi mëshirës së "zotit", që do të thotë se i luten me përulësi dhe mëshirës së kundërshtarit, të fuqishmit, të pushtuesit."
— Aristidh Kola

"Besimtarët na thonë se çdo gjë duhet të ketë një krijues, por harrojnë të na thonë se si u krijua ky i fundit."
— Pa emër

"Njerëzit rrallë (në mos kurrë) ëndërrojnë zota më të epërm se ata vetë. Shumica e zotave kanë sjelljen dhe moralin një fëmije të llastuar."
— Robert Hajnlajn

"Ku është besimi im? Thellë-thellë... nuk ka tjetër pos zbrazëti e errësirë... Nëse ka zot - lutem të më falë. Kur përpiqem të ngre mendimin tim drejt qiellit, ka një zbrazëti aq dënuese sa vetë këto mendime më kthehen si thika të mprehta dhe më lëndojnë vetë shpirtin... Sa e dhimbshme është kjo dhimbje e panjohur - nuk kam besim. Krupë, zbrazëti, pa besim, pa dashuri, pa vullnet... Për çfarë punoj? Nëse nuk ka zot, nuk mund të ketë as shpirt. Nëse nuk ka shpirt, atëherë Jezus as ti nuk je i vërtetë."
— Nënë Tereza

"Kur është një, ai që vuan nga iluzionet, quhet çmendi. Kur janë shumë syresh quhet fe."
— Robert Pirsig

"Nuk kam frikë nga vdekja. Kam qenë i vdekur për miliarda e miliarda vite përpara se të lindja dhe s'kam pasur as shqetësimin më të vogël."
— Mark Tuein

"Frymëzimi i Biblës varet nga injoranca e atij që e lexon."
— Robert Ingersoll
*

----------


## EuroStar1

* "Në fe dhe në politikë, besimet dhe bindjet e njerëzve janë thuajse gjithnjë të dorës së dytë dhe pranohen pa u hetuar fare."
— Mark Tuein

"Shteti nuk ka asnjë të drejtë të lejojë këdo që të predikojë e t'i bashkohet çfarëdo feje që dëshiron."
— Papë Piu IX

"Dikur thuhej se tërë bindjet fetare duhet të ishin të lira dhe të adhuroheshin lirisht në publik. Ne katolikët e kemi hedhur poshtë këtë ligj, sepse bie ndesh me kanonin katolik."
— Papë Piu VII

"Njerëzit nuk bëjnë kurrë aq keq aq gëzueshëm se sa kur e bëjnë prej bindjes fetare."
— Blez Paskal

""Zoti është po aq i vërtetë sa dhe unë!", - kumboi zëri i tij dhe u qetësova sepse s'kish arsye se pse Plaku i Vitit të Ri të më gënjente..."
— Pa emër

"Njeriu i rëdomtë nuk di ç'të bëjë me jetën që ka, pale do dhe një tjetër të përjetshme."
— Anatol Frans

"Teologjia kristiane nuk i kundërvihet thjesht frymës shkencore; I kundërvihet çdo lloj forme mendimi racional."
— Henri Menken

"Teologji quhet përpjekja për të shpjeguar të panjohurën me anë të çka s'ia vlen të njohësh."
— Henri Menken

"Nuk iu besoj njerëzve që dinë aq mirë çka zoti don që ata me bâ, se e vrej se gjithmonë përshtatet me dëshirat e tyne!"
— Suzën Enthëni

"N.q.s. "zoti" kërkonte besim nga njeriu, atëherë për çfarë e shpiku arsyen?"
— Pa emër
*

----------


## EuroStar1

_ "Dallimi mes një kulti dhe një feje është në sasinë e pronave."
— Pa emër

"Nuk e kemi dëgjuar kurrë versionin e djallit, krejt librin e shkroi zoti."
— Anatol Frans

"Idiotësia është shumë më e rrezikshme se e keqja, pasi e keqja të paktën pushon herë pas here."
— Anatol Frans

"Gjithë fetë pjellin krim."
— Anatol Frans

"Po them vetëm se një kishë me rrufepritës mbi çati tregon mungesë të madhe besimi."
— Dag Mak-Laud

"Dikur zotat ishin të pavdekshëm."
— Pa emër

"Sa herë që fetarët parashikojnë ditën kur do të vijë fundi i botës, "zoti" sikur e shtyn edhe ca... "
— Pa emër

"Fetari i vogël iu lut "zotit" për një biçikletë, derisa e kuptoi se feja nuk funksionon në atë mënyrë, kështu që vodhi një biçikletë dhe i kërkoi falje "zotit" për mëkatin..."
— Pa emër

"N.q.s. do të mund të arsyetoje dot me fetarët, s'do të kishte më fetarë..."
— Pa emër

"Feja e sotme është mitologjia e nesërme."
— Pa emër
_

----------


## EuroStar1

* "S'kam nevojë për fe, kam ndërgjegje."
— Pa emër

"...Dhe pastaj njeriu krijoi zotin."
— Pa emër

"Zoti është një komik që luan para një publiku që ka frikë të qeshë."
— Volteri

"Nëse do të më duhej të zgjidhja një fe, Dielli dhënësi i jetës do të ishte zoti im."
— Napoleon Bonapart

"Mjeranët e shkretë i kanë mbushur mendjen vetes se do të jenë të pavdekshëm dhe do të rrojnë në përjetësi, nëse adhurojnë atë sofistin e kryqëzuar e nëse jetojnë sipas ligjeve të tij... e i marrin këto doktrina goja-gojës pa ndonjë provë të qartë. Kështu kur mashtruesit e sharlatanët hyjnë mes tyre, kaplojnë menjëherë pasuri të mëdha duke sunduar mbi këta leshko."
— Lukiani

"Kisha thotë se Toka është e rrafshët, por unë e di që është e rrumbullakët, pasi kam parë hijen e saj mbi Hënë e më tepër besim kam tek një hije se sa tek kisha."
— Ferdinand Magelan
"Një Galileo në dymijë vjet mjafton."
— Papë Piu XII

"Po të them se jemi të dy ateistë. Unë thjesht besoj në një zot më pak se ty. Kur të kuptosh pse ti përjashton tërë zotat e tjerë të mundshëm, atëherë do të kuptosh dhe pse unë përjashtoj tëndin."
— Stivën Roberts

"Shumica e njerëzve parapëlqejnë më mirë të vdesin se sa të mendojnë; e në fakt ashtu dhe bëjnë."
— Bertrand Rasëll

"S'ka absurditet, sado i madh qoftë, që të mos t'i ngulitet njeriut fort në kokë, nëse fillon t'ia imponosh atë para moshës 5-vjeçare, duke ia përsëritur vazhdimisht me ton tejet solemn."
— Artur Shopenauer
*

----------

